
Fake Boarding Pass App Gets Hacker into Fancy Airline Lounges - smn1234
https://www.wired.com/2016/08/fake-boarding-pass-app-gets-hacker-fancy-airline-lounges/
======
netsharc
Dear Wired, it's not QR, it's Aztec Code
([http://www.howtobarcode.net/howtobarcode/barcode-
types/image...](http://www.howtobarcode.net/howtobarcode/barcode-
types/images/2d-barcd-image.png)) Call it a 2d barcode if you want to
generalize it.

------
eatbitseveryday
Reminds me of when skiplagged[1] became available, exploiting pricing
differences for long flights of unpopular trips but hopping out half-way
through. I wouldn't be surprised if there were many more such simple hacks
available to exploit in the airline industry.

[1] [https://skiplagged.com/](https://skiplagged.com/)

------
DoubleGlazing
Don't know how well this would work with British Airways or Aer Lingus. No
matter what your boarding pass says, if your name isn't on their pre-printed
list you wont be getting in.

